# What's your hedgies favourite fruit or vegetables?



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*I was just wondering what your hedgehogs favourite fruit and vegetables are. I heard they love bananas so I'm getting Pixie some today. I gave her a few peas but she didn't seem very interested in them. What fruit and vegetables do yours love to eat? I'm curious *


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi

Have you read the stickies on the top of the different forums here? They have a lot of infoatiom and answers to most of your questions. I'd suggest you read them and if you still have questions go ahead and ask. 

Each hedgie is different in what they like to eat, some love fruit, some veggies and some only like their kibble not even worms.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Dec 6, 2015)

My babies like bananas but it took them a while to know what they were. I have to try them two or three times. One of mine loves apples but only one out of six. I have heard watermelon is a good one two but I have not tried it yet


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Good question as I think us noobies can get some new ideas. Seems each has their own unique taste preferences. Scrizzie loves apple. Carrots are ok but not thrilled about and same with banana.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

My hedgie loves watermelon  he also likes strawberries. He's not so keen on veggies, hasn't even tried any I have offered him. He did anoint with the broccoli but then completely ignored it


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Finn loves banana and blueberry. He doesn't really like veggies so I make sure to mush something tasty in with them for him.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Completely depends on the hedgehog. I've had hedgehogs that would eat only one or two fruits, and have one at the moment that loves anything veg, except carrot. She will eventually eat it, but she will walk away from a bowl of carrot. 

Throw green beans, peas, sweet pototo squash, pumpkin, etc in and she's all over it. Fruit or carrot and she'll walk away, but its always eaten by morning.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Around here the universal vegetable is kale. Everyone eats it, hedgehogs, birds, tortoises and even the Boston terrier.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

twobytwopets said:


> Around here the universal vegetable is kale. Everyone eats it, hedgehogs, birds, tortoises and even the Boston terrier.


None of my guys like kale. I have to sneak it in everything :roll:.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Some prefer it differently. Some like it dripping wet, some want it ripped, some want it in its full leaf glory and Max likes to play fetch or keep away with his kale.


----------



## Theobromine (Nov 5, 2015)

Tiramisu's likes and dislikes seem pretty random for me thus far, so it's quite amusing whenever I'm giving her a new treat to try. :lol:

Likes: Apple, Banana, Cantaloupe, Lettuce, Honeydew, Cabbage
Eats (but doesn't seem too enthusiastic about and leaves unfinished): Carrots, Spinach
Dislikes: Sweet Potato, Cucumber, Celery


----------

